# Finding Power/Speaker Connectors for A/D/S P440 Amp



## GibTG (Mar 11, 2010)

The title says a lot, but I guess I was just wondering if anyone had ever seen a schematic for one of these and could get something to work as connectors. Any 9-pin molex connectors that could cross from mouser? I have no idea how I'm going to find those two-pronged power/ground connectors. The factory ones (either the speaker or pwr/gnd) on my A/D/S P640 amp have NO insignia on them other than they are safe to 250V and a couple amps. Any ideas?


----------



## GibTG (Mar 11, 2010)

By the way, I'm not going to pay the guy on ebay $40 for these two connectors (or as he calls them "plugs"). The amp didn't cost much more than that.

If this dude is selling these plugs (even if at a 1000% markup), there must be some components that cross to them somewhere, It would be great if I could find them.

Other than that, does anyone have any advice on some tricks that may get this amp hooked up in maybe a more creative fashion?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

GibTG said:


> By the way, I'm not going to pay the guy on ebay $40 for these two connectors (or as he calls them "plugs"). The amp didn't cost much more than that.
> 
> If this dude is selling these plugs (even if at a 1000% markup), there must be some components that cross to them somewhere, It would be great if I could find them.
> 
> Other than that, does anyone have any advice on some tricks that may get this amp hooked up in maybe a more creative fashion?


Those are WECO connectors. You might have to contact them directly to get the bigger 2-pin one. They make connectors for PPI, too. 

WECO - display of the product for Terminal Blocks for Printed Circuit Boards, Terminal Strips for Panel/Chassis Mounting, Tab and Solder Connectors for Panel/Chassis Mounting, Grounding Terminals & Ceramic Terminal Blocks, Surface Mount Technology an


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Also, I believe some of the Orion amps use them as well. If I were you, I'd call DEI. They own both a/d/s/ and Orion now. They might be able to hook you up for a better price.

BTW, I'm well acquainted with these a/d/s/ amps. Is there a specific problem you're having that you need the schematics for? Or was it just to look up the plug model number?


----------



## GibTG (Mar 11, 2010)

I realized that they were WECO connectors when I saw the pins in the board were WECO, I just figured that they wouldn't sell little ol' me one or two of those terminal blocks.

Isn't A/D/S/ out of business now? I had heard that DEI no longer supports them.


----------

